# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Tử Cấm Thành - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

Tử Cấm Thành được biết đến là khu phức hợp rộng lớn nhất trong số các công trình lịch sử còn nguyên vẹn trên thế giới gồm 800 công trình với 9.000 phòng. Đây là một ốc đảo yên tĩnh tọa lạc ngay giữa kinh thành náo nhiệt của Trung Quốc, Bắc Kinh. Với lối kiến trúc đặc trưng của Trung Hoa và nét cổ kính lâu đời, Tử Cấm Thành đã thu hút hàng triệu khách du dịch đến tham quan mỗi năm. 
Trong hơn 500 năm, từ lúc hoàn tất năm 1421 cho đến năm 1925, khi trở thành một Bảo tàng viện, Tử Cấm Thành vừa là trung tâm hành chính của Chính phủ, vừa là tư dinh của 24 hoàng đế nhà Minh và Thanh, ngày nay Tử Cấm Thành là bảo tàng viện lớn nhất trên thế giới, là nơi cất giữ báu vật nghệ thuật quan trọng nhất của Trung Quốc như về cổ vật và hội họa.
Cố Cung xưa kia gọi là Tử Cấm Thành. Chữ “Tử” có nghĩa là “màu tím”, lấy ý theo thần thoại: Tử Vi Viên ở trên trời là nơi ở của Trời, Vua là con Trời nên nơi ở của Vua cũng gọi là Tử, Cấm Thành là khu thành cấm dân thường ra vào. Đây là cung điện của 24 đời vua thuộc 2 triều đại Minh - Thanh từ Minh Vĩnh Lạc (1421) 296 năm đến thời Thanh mạt (1911) 267 năm.


Toàn cảnh Tử Cấm Thành
Bố cục của Cố Cung được xây dựng trên 1 khu đất rộng hình chữ nhật, diện tích khoảng 720.000m2. Cố Cung gồm có: 5 triều đ́nh, 17 điện, trong đó có 8 dinh cơ và khoảng 9.000 pḥng. Xung quanh có tường thành cao 10m bao bọc, ven ngoài tường có hào nước rộng 52m. Bốn góc thành có 4 tháp canh, 4 mặt thành có 4 cửa ra vào đối diện nhau: Ngọ Môn, Thần Vũ Môn, Đông Hoa Môn, Tây Hoa Môn.
Các kiến trúc quan trọng của Cố Cung đều nằm trên một đường trục Nam - Bắc ở chính giữa. Hai bên là các kiến trúc phụ đối xứng nhau.

Cửa Ngọ Môn 

Ngọ Môn là cửa chính để vào Cố Cung nằm ở phía Nam trên trục chính. Ngọ Môn được xây dựng theo kiểu hình chữ U, phía dưới là khối tường thành dày và cao, có trổ 5 cửa ṿm. Bên trên xây 1 toà điện lớn 9 gian ngay mặt chính, 4 góc hình chữ U xây 4 điện vuông. Năm toà điện này đều 2 tầng, mái được nối với nhau bằng hành lang cửa sổ có mái che. Ngọ Môn còn có tên là Ngũ Phượng Lầu. Các kiến trúc trong Cố Cung chiếu theo tính chất sử dụng được phân thành 2 khu vực: ngoại triều và nội đình.
Ngoại triều: là nơi cử hành các đại lễ, chủ yếu bao gồm quần thể kiến trúc lớn: điện Thái Hoà, Trung Hoà, Bảo Hoà (gọi là Tiền Tam điện) trên trục chính và 4 nhóm kiến trúc giáp ngoài đối xứng với nhau.


Khi vào cửa Ngọ Môn, trước mặt là 1 quảng trường có con sông Kim Thuỷ chảy ngang qua hình dây cung. Chính giữa có 5 chiếc cầu bằng đá trắng lớn, hai bên cầu và hai bên sông đều có lan can bằng đá trắng. 

Cửa Thái Hoà 

Đây là cửa lớn của 3 điện lớn ở Tử Cấm Thành, đằng trước có 7 gian dựng trên 1 nền đá cao. Ở 2 bên phía trước có con sư tử đồng ngồi ở bệ đá. Cách bố trí để 2 con sư tử trước cửa nhằm làm tôn thêm vẻ uy nghiêm của kiến trúc và sức mạnh của Thiên triều.
Trước Thiên An Môn và trước cửa các kiến trúc quan trọng khác của Tử Cấm Thành đều có đặt sư tử đá và cách bài trí theo 1 kiểu cách nhất định. Tức là bên trái cửa có con sư tử đực đạp chân lên quả cầu, phía phải là sư tử mẹ đang vui đùa với sư tử con. Vua Thuận Trị nhà Thanh lần đầu tiên vào quan nội, khi tiến vào Tử Cấm Thành đă cho cử hành nghi lễ ban chiếu chỉ đầu tiên của nhà vua tại cửa Thái Hoà.

Điện Thái Hoà 

Điện Thái Hoà là ngôi điện quan trọng nhất của Tử Cấm Thành, không chỉ vì vị trí của nó ở trung tâm Tử Cấm Thành mà về hình thể kiến trúc, về trang trí và các mặt khác đều đứng hàng đầu trong quần thể kiến trúc đó. 
Điện Thái Hoà có 11 gian, cao 26,9m tính từ mặt đất lên nóc điện. Đây là công trình kiến trúc số một thời xưa còn giữ lại. Điện Thái Hoà là công trình quan trọng bậc nhất nên toàn bộ mái lợp bằng ngói lưu ly màu vàng. Khi mặt trời rọi xuống, từ mái điện phản chiếu lên ánh hào quang sáng chói. Toàn bộ tường và cửa sổ màu đỏ dưới nền màu trắng trông thật rực rỡ. Trên nóc điện, ở 2 phía có đắp 2 đầu rồng cao 3m và dọc theo nóc điện có đắp một loạt những con vật nhỏ dáng vẻ như đang di động. Các cửa ra vào và cửa sổ đều có những mảng hoa văn. 


Trong điện Thái Hoà có 6 cây cột giữa sơn son thếp vàng với h́nh những con rồng vàng lượn khúc. Ở trần nhà, trên đầu 6 cây cột được thiết kế tạo dáng như hình 1 cái giếng hình vuông rồi dần dần thu nhỏ lại, từ hình vuông chuyển thành hình bát giác và trên cùng vẽ hình một con rồng lượn khúc mặt nhìn xuống dưới, phía trước là một khối thủy tinh h́nh tṛn. Bệ rồng của nhà vua là 1 ngai vàng đặt trên bục gỗ dưới cây cột vàng. Đằng sau ngai vàng là chiếc bình phong 7 cánh, phía trước bình phong có bày nhang án, lư hương, chim công…Nếu cho điện Thái Hoà là trung tâm của Tử Cấm Thành, thì bệ rồng phải là trung tâm.
Trang trí ở điện Thái Hoà phần lớn là hoa văn hình rồng. Người Hán coi rồng là tượng trưng cho dân tộc Trung Hoa. 
Ở điện Thái Hoà, từ trong ra ngoài, từ trên xuống dưới, người ta cộng lại tất cả có 12.654 hình con rồng uốn lượn trong mọi tư thế.

Điện Trung Hoà và điện Bảo Hoà 

Điện Trung Hoà là nơi để vua chuẩn bị trước khi tới điện Thái Hoà ngự triều, diện tích hơi nhỏ, bài trí cũng đơn giản. Điện Bảo Hoà là nơi cử hành ngự thi, tức là các khoá sinh thi đậu Tiến sĩ ở các nơi được gọi đến điện Bảo Hoà để vua đích thân khảo tra lại lần cuối cùng, nên nơi đây có diện tích rộng, được xây dựng và trang hoàng lộng lẫy.
Điện Bảo Hoà có 9 gian, còn điện Trung Hoà hình vuông, rộng 5 gian. Cả 3 ngôi điện: Thái Hoà, Trung Hoà và Bảo Hoà đều lợp bằng ngói lưu ly màu vàng, cửa sổ màu đỏ cùng trên nền màu trắng nhưng về khối hính thì 2 lớn 1 nhỏ, mái của 3 ngôi điện khác nhau họp thành 1 quần thể kiến trúc hài hoà, phong phú, đa dạng.

Cung Càn Thanh 

Đây là cung lớn ở phía sau Tử Cấm Thành, nơi ở của nhà Vua và Hoàng Hậu. Ở đây còn là nơi vua tiếp kiến các đại thần và giải quyết công việc hàng ngày. Sau khi lên ngôi, vua Ung Chính (nhà Thanh) dời nơi ở đến điện Dưỡng Tâm nằm ở phía Tây, nên cung Càn Thanh được nhà vua dùng làm nơi giải quyết công việc triều chính, tiếp kiến đại thần, hội kiến với sứ thần ngoại quốc nên trang trí cũng đơn giản. 
Phía trên nơi vua ngồi có treo bức đại tự với 4 chữ “Chính Đại Quang Minh”. Các hoàng đế Trung Quốc lên cầm quyền bằng chế độ truyền ngôi cho nhau, nên lúc vua còn sống phải công bố rõ ràng ai sẽ là người kế vị tiếp nối sau khi vua băng hà. 

Điện Giao Thái, cung Khôn Ninh 

Cung Khôn Ninh đời Minh và đầu đời Thanh là nơi ở của Hoàng Hậu. Sau này bên trong chia làm 2 phần: phía Đông, Hoàng đế dùng làm nơi động pḥng sau buổi kết hôn, phía Tây làm nơi cúng lễ. Ở vào khoảng giữa 2 cung Càn Thanh và Khôn Ninh có điện Giao Thái hình vuông, quy mô không lớn, là nơi để Hoàng Hậu tiếp đón Hoàng thân Quốc thích đến chào mừng nhân ngày Lễ, Tết. Nó được trang trí có hoa văn rồng và hoa văn phượng xen lẫn nhau. Rồng tượng trưng nhà vua, còn Phượng tượng trưng hoàng hậu. 

Ngự Hoa Viên (vườn Thượng Uyển) 

Phần phía sau cùng ở Tử Cấm Thành là Ngự Hoa Viên mà trong các sách Việt Nam thường gọi là Vườn Thượng Uyển. Đó là vườn hoa trong cung dình. Ngự Hoa Viên có diện tích rộng chừng 11.000m2, có đình, đài, lầu, các. 


Về thực vật, ngoài các cây vốn sinh trưởng ở miền Bắc Trung Quốc, ở đây còn tuỳ theo thời tiết từng mùa trồng xen vào những bồn hoa, cây cảnh phương Nam và từ khắp nơi trong nước gửi về tiến vua những mẫu hình đá quý, những hòn non bộ được trưng bày trong vườn làm cho Ngự Hoa Viên có một cảnh sắc hoà đồng với thiên nhiên, hoàn toàn khác biệt với cảnh nguy nga tráng lệ của quần thể các cung điện phía trước.

Điện Dưỡng Tâm 

Điện Dưỡng Tâm không nằm ở trục chính giữa của Tử Cấm Thành mà là ở phía Tây, phần Hậu tẩm. Điện vốn là nơi ở của Hoàng Thái Hậu, đến đời vua Ung Chính nhà Thanh thì dùng làm nơi ăn nghỉ của nhà vua, còn là nơi tiếp kiến các đại thần, giải quyết công việc thường nhật, nên ở giữa điện không có ngai vàng. 
Đông Noăn Các trong điện cũng là nơi nhà vua và đại thần nghị sự. Thời vua Đồng Trị nhà Thanh, do bà mẹ là Từ Hy Thái hậu chuyên quyền, nên mỗi lần Nhà vua nghị bàn giải quyết công việc quốc gia thì Hoàng đế ngồi trên ngự kỷ ở Đông Noăn Các, phía sau ghế vua ngồi có 1 tấm màn rủ là 2 bà Đông, Tây Thái hậu ngồi nhiếp chính (huấn dụ). Trên thực tế, Đồng Trị chỉ là ông vua bù nhìn, còn mọi việc triều chính điều hành đều do Từ Hy thái hậu định đoạt.
Uy nghi, huyền bí mà vẫn mang vẻ đẹp hài hòa đăng đối hữu tình, Tử Cấm Thành, một công trình đồ sộ và hoành tráng, một bức tranh vẽ nên quá khứ trong dáng vẻ lộng lẫy nguy nga, một biểu tượng của nước Trung Hoa hùng mạnh thực sự là một điểm đến đầy thú vị đối với bất kỳ ai đặt chân đến đất nước này.

_theo hướng dẫn du lịch_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đến BK nhất định sẽ phải đến Tử Cấm Thành ^^
Xem phim nhiều rồi muốn đến tận nơi hehe

----------


## hopelife

Mình sắp tới đến Tỉnh Hồ Bắc TQ.cho mình hỏi ở gần ấy có nơi nào du lịch hay kg nhỉ?

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Vào đây tham quan không khéo bị lạc  :cuoi1:

----------


## Hunterist

sao mà rộng wa.chắc mây ông vua đi mỏi chân lun ưa

----------

